# Good Morning Thread



## Alix

Just a spot to say good morning (or afternoon) to the folks who are around. I participate in other fora and most of them have a spot like this. Some folks like it, some don't. 

So, good morning all! Its a snowy and cold morning here in Edmonton. I'm snuggled up on the couch with coffee, laptop and kitty. I don't need to get ready for work for a while yet, so I'll just enjoy watching the birdies decimate the feeders and cruise about for a bit.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Good morning / good day to you.  

I rolled over once in bed.   Apparently I slept in.


----------



## Katie H

I like the idea, Alix.

We have a lovely morning here.  Mild, about 50F, and gloriously sunny.  Clear as a bell, too.

I've already been to the mailbox to put out some mail, along with help from my sweet little Bella.  She thinks it's her job.

Breakfast and basic morning chores have long been done and I'm relaxing on the 'puter before I have to attend to some more French bread.  Two loaves will go into the oven in about 15 minutes and two more will be ready to be shaped for their second rise just a few minutes after the first ones go into the oven.

Gonna be a lovely day.

Good morning, all!!


----------



## CharlieD

Morning it is, I just do not know how good it is. My company, I mean company I work for just got sold. Who knows what that mean for all of us. I do believe that everything comes from G-d and everything then happens for the best. But honestly it is sad after 20 years, actually 2 month shy of 21, it is sad to see the end of the brand.


----------



## Alix

Morning Whiskadoodle, Katie, Charlie! 

Charlie, I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## Andy M.

Good morning everyone.  Slept a little late this morning as SO and I were up until 1:30AM.  She didn't get home from work until after midnight so she needed some time to unwind before hitting the sheets.


----------



## Alix

Hey Andy, what does SO do that she works so late?


----------



## CharlieD

Hey Andy, what is SO?


----------



## Zhizara

Significant Other, Charlie.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Hey Andy, what does SO do that she works so late?



Alix, she's a home manager.  She runs the home front for a working couple with three kids.  Grocery shopping, cooking, making appointments for contractors and repairmen, etc.  Runs errands, arranges playdates for the three kids, chauffeurs them to and from schools and other activities.

In this case, the couple run a management consulting business and are closing down their office to work from home with an office in Boston for client meetings, etc.  They asked her to stay late to supervise the movers' moving stuff out of the office and delivering it to their two homes. They're divorced.  The movers were late showing up so the last of the deliveries weren't completed until 11:30PM.

She was a little wired so a couple of glasses of wine and venting to me helped her relax enough to go to bed.


----------



## Alix

Yowza, that's quite a job Andy. She must be one organized lady.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Yowza, that's quite a job Andy. She must be one organized lady.



She is.  However, the more valuable asset she has is the ability to deal with personalities without committing murder.


----------



## CharlieD

man, when I grow up and start making real money I am hiring me one of those managers.


----------



## Zhizara

Alix, I really like your Good Morning Thread.  Great idea.  And, an opportunity to organize plans for the day while having  your morning coffee and sharing with friends.  

I'm usually on DC pretty early, but don't post often then while I'm still muzzy.  Often I have things I plan to do that day, but a place to organize it, and my mind, is a great idea.  Thanks, dear lady!


----------



## Alix

Thanks Zhizara! Do you think you could make it a sticky so its always at the top of the page for folks to see? Don't fuss if you aren't allowed. I just thought it might be nice to have it up there. 

Andy, I know there is a joke in there somewhere about your SO's ability to manage difficult personalities without killing anyone...


----------



## taxlady

Good afternoon everyone. I like the idea of this thread.


----------



## Alix

Morning taxlady. What's up for you today?


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> ...Andy, I know there is a joke in there somewhere about your SO's ability to manage difficult personalities without killing anyone...




No joke, Alix.  It is the single factor that has made our relationship a success.  I keep testing her limits to determine just how good she is.


----------



## Alix

*biting my tongue*


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> *biting my tongue*



Oh, go ahead.  I can take it.


----------



## forty_caliber

Howdy y'all

.40


----------



## Zhizara

Alix said:


> Thanks Zhizara! Do you think you could make it a sticky so its always at the top of the page for folks to see? Don't fuss if you aren't allowed. I just thought it might be nice to have it up there.
> 
> Andy, I know there is a joke in there somewhere about your SO's ability to manage difficult personalities without killing anyone...



Good idea, Alex.  I'm working on it.


----------



## Alix

Hey .40.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Just a spot to say good morning (or afternoon) to the folks who are around. I participate in other fora and most of them have a spot like this. Some folks like it, some don't.
> 
> So, good morning all! Its a snowy and cold morning here in Edmonton. I'm snuggled up on the couch with coffee, laptop and kitty. I don't need to get ready for work for a while yet, so I'll just enjoy watching the birdies decimate the feeders and cruise about for a bit.


 
It looks like the weather, what are you doing and coffee klatch thread rolled into one 

Good afternoon.


----------



## Dina

Good evening everyone!  I woke up this morning to fix a delicious breakfast for my husband and kids before I sent them off to work and school.  Then I began doing some intense search on my future Etsy home business.  I'm glad to be back here on the DC boards.  I've missed it!


----------



## Alix

DINA! Holy cow girl! Great to see you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good morning!

Have shaken off sleep and am now ready to get moving towards work.  It's a chilly morning (11°F), no wind, but I need to find a jacket instead of my long sweater!  A hat wouldn't hurt, either!

Patron will be running the office today.


----------



## Andy M.

Slept late today.  It's chilly but sunny this morning.  SO is baking pumpkin cake rolls today.  She has the cakes baked and will frost and roll them later.  This is a delicious recipe that always gets rave reviews.


----------



## GotGarlic

Good morning! Andy, my cousin brought a pumpkin roll to Thanksgiving a few years ago and it was wonderful!  Looks pretty, too. Enjoy.


----------



## Alix

Good morning all. I started off the morning bickering with my eldest. Retreated to my room with a cup of coffee and have returned to a peaceful state of mind. Still pretty bitter outside and we're scheduled for another giant dump of snow, I think that means I'll be hanging out at home til its time to work.


----------



## taxlady

Good afternoon everyone. I'm having a real dog of a time getting myself moving today. I'm only on my second coffee.


----------



## msmofet

Good day all.

I got up had 2 cups coffee and was making a holiday shopping list when I got a call from work (lay off). So I had another cup of coffee and DD #2 and I are doing food inventory. Chucking expired (if any), making a bag to divide between holiday food drives and taking stock of what we have for us.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Good day all.
> 
> I got up had 2 cups coffee and was making a holiday shopping list when I got a call from work (lay off). So I had another cup of coffee and DD #2 and I are doing food inventory. Chucking expired (if any), making a bag to divide between holiday food drives and taking stock of what we have for us.


Oh no! Did you get laid off? (((Hugs)))


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Oh no! Did you get laid off? (((Hugs)))


 Yes thank for the hug


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sorry MsM!  {{{{{MsM}}}}}


----------



## kadesma

Well shoot late as usual. Have been up since 3 this a.m.  Had 8 a.m. doctors appointment about this leg YIPPEE all wrap is off except for a  band aid and he the doc was going to wrap the darn thing again till I balked so he said ok and he will check it again in 2 weeks. So here I am at night instead of morning but I'll try to be better about getting here to visit. See ya have to check to make sure there is no swelling of said leg
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sorry MsM!  {{{{{MsM}}}}}



+1.  Oh MsM, hope you have a good holiday despite your situation!


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:


> Well shoot late as usual. Have been up since 3 this a.m.  Had 8 a.m. doctors appointment about this leg YIPPEE all wrap is off except for a  band aid and he the doc was going to wrap the darn thing again till I balked so he said ok and he will check it again in 2 weeks. So here I am at night instead of morning but I'll try to be better about getting here to visit. See ya have to check to make sure there is no swelling of said leg
> kades



A bandaid sounds a lot better than that stupid wrap, Ma!  Hope it works!


----------



## taxlady

MsM, do you still have health insurance?


----------



## pacanis

Morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning...working my way towards the cup of coffee for the day.  Then the mad dash to work.


----------



## Alix

Whoo. It was a crazy couple of days. Evening shift last night, day shift today...first chance at catching up here. Hope all are well.


----------



## pacanis

Morning. Just wake up?


----------



## Alix

From my nap...yep. Just did back to back shifts so I didn't get here in the morning.


----------



## pacanis

Morning


----------



## msmofet

Good day everyone.


----------



## forty_caliber

Mornin'

Is a cold blustery day here on the Gulf Coast.  78% humidity and 42 degrees along with a 12mph wind out of the north.   Tomorrow is supposed to be worse. 

Time for some stew and maybe a pot of chili this weekend. 

.40


----------



## kadesma

GOOD MORNING
Looking forward to the weekend. No kids No grand kids just me and the DH we are going to hang out and it's getting things for turkey day and just sitting and enjoying time with each other. hugs to all.
kades


----------



## Katie H

Gloomy, windy, cold day here today.  The cold front that was predicted has arrived and the temps today are beginning 20 degrees lower than yesterday.  Promises to be a dismal, bitter day.

Glenn's finishing up his shower and we'll have breakfast in a few minutes.  The rest of the day...whatever comes up.

Good morning, all!


----------



## taxlady

Good "morning" everyone. I have now had a cup and a half of coffee, so I'm ready to have breakfast. I'm having smoked salmon on a bagel with some freshly made quark. There will be red on and capers on those bagel halves too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's my morning...since Shrek let me sleep in.  I'm half way through my coffee and eating fresh pineapple.  About to start watching "Bringing Up Baby"with Hepburn and Grant!  One of my favorites!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's my morning...since Shrek let me sleep in. I'm half way through my coffee and eating fresh pineapple. About to start watching "Bringing Up Baby"with Hepburn and Grant! One of my favorites!


 LOVE that movie and ANYTHING Grant!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hepburn just let the circus leopard out of the truck...


----------



## Andy M.

Good Morning.  I woke up to the blinking of digital clocks that had a power interruption earlier and the smell of SO baking some Armenian cookies for Thanksgiving.  

It's really cold this morning with the high for the day around 28ºF.

I imagine the Patriots/Broncos game tonight will test Manning's cold weather performance.


----------



## pacanis

oops, I forgot to say good morning today.
Mornin'


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning,

Getting ready to make blueberry pancakes for the Ogre.


----------



## Katie H

Good morning, all!

Temps in the 20s this morning.  Cold, clear and somewhat windy, so it promises to be a day to stay inside.

We had a lovely breakfast and Glenn's already taken Harley and her buddy, Baxter, out to the back field for a run.  He makes the rounds on the 4-wheeler while the lunatics run like crazy.  Boy, it'd be nice to bottle that energy up!

The cold is making "arthur" more apparent so I think I'm going to be a lazy slug today.


----------



## Alix

Done my rotation for the week! Woohoo! Looking forward to a few days off and some time to slap this place into shape. Evening all!


----------



## Alix

Good morning everyone! Its going to be a beautiful day here today. Going out for a sushi lunch with a good friend. Then the rest of the day will be mine to squander.


----------



## Andy M.

Good morning!  It's cold here but I'm in a good mood after watching the Patriots last night.


----------



## pacanis

Good morning.
I've been up for five hours already.
If you'd like to read about some general thoughts I had this morning you can visit this thread
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/stray-thoughts-75054-460.html#post1321677
 
Or what I and others have planned for the day, we've got a thread for that, too
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-are-you-doing-73388-1656.html#post1321986

And of course our long running weather thread can be found here 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-is-your-weather-like-right-now-11626-1100.html#post1321981


----------



## Alix

Thread killer.


----------



## Somebunny

Lol Alix!!


----------



## pacanis

Mornin'.
That _is_ funny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is it morning already?  Have to haul the Ogre to the Doctor this morning, so I have some extra time.


----------



## Andy M.

Good Morning.  Trying to wake up so I can go renew my drivers license.


----------



## Katie H

Good morning, all.

Sort of a pukey day today.  Coldish, about 40F and raining like nuts.  Better than later yesterday, though.  That was 30ish, sleeting and spitting snow.  No accumulation but the kind of weather that gets you to the bone.

Today's my weekly grocery shopping day and will probably be minor combat given that it's so near Thanksgiving.  But thanks to having a list, knowing the store and using self-check, I won't be too long.

We've had our breakfast and are ready, or as ready as we choose to be, to begin our day.

Have a lovey day everyone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Good Morning.  Trying to wake up so I can go renew my drivers license.



Either way, your eyes will be closed when they take the picture...and bed hair will pop up.

I'll be shopping after work tonight.  Need to stay out of the store tomorrow night.  Besides, it gives me an extra day if I miss something.


----------



## taxlady

Good morning, I think. I've just barely started my first cup of coffee. The cat wants *all my attention*. I'm giving him about 90%. He's old and I don't know how long I'll have the my adorable little old man around to pesker me. I don't want to have regrets that I turned away the kitty lovin's.


----------



## Alix

Good morning all. The day stretches ahead with endless possibilities. I'm being lazy so far.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Good morning, I think. I've just barely started my first cup of coffee. The cat wants all my attention. I'm giving him about 90%. He's old and I don't know how long I'll have the my adorable little old man around to pesker me. I don't want to have regrets that I turned away the kitty lovin's.



I know the feeling, TL. My old sweetie has trouble walking around. She has a basket with a blanket she likes but when I'm sitting down, I bring her to the couch and we snuggle.


----------



## Alix

TL and GG, how old are your kitties? We have one kitty that is 21 and so far he's still pretty spry. He's deaf as a post though.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> TL and GG, how old are your kitties? We have one kitty that is 21 and so far he's still pretty spry. He's deaf as a post though.


Shreddy is 18 y.o. He doesn't look old, but he can't jump like he used to and his balance isn't as good any more. He also sleeps a lot, even more than before.

A friend of mine has a 19 y.o. female cat. She is going deaf, so she meows louder.


----------



## GotGarlic

Alix said:


> TL and GG, how old are your kitties? We have one kitty that is 21 and so far he's still pretty spry. He's deaf as a post though.



Elwing is 18 also. She's very talkative, which makes her a lot of fun  DH likes to have conversations with her, although he admits he sometimes doesn't get what she's saying  

She does have arthritis, though, so I can't let her sleep in the bed with us anymore because she might jump off and hurt herself. It's hard to believe she's been with us almost 20 years. That's 2/3 of our marriage.


----------



## Alix

Louie meows VERY loudly! Poor guy. I've inadvertently snuck up on him and scared him. 

Have you tried the Metacam Feline for your arthritic kitty? Worked absolute wonders for ours.


----------



## GotGarlic

Alix said:


> Louie meows VERY loudly! Poor guy. I've inadvertently snuck up on him and scared him.
> 
> Have you tried the Metacam Feline for your arthritic kitty? Worked absolute wonders for ours.



What is the Metacam Feline? I'm not familiar with that. 

Our previous elderly kitty developed a form of dementia. She would cry loudly and seemed to be lost. Elwing isn't doing that, thank goodness.


----------



## Alix

Metacam is a painkiller for animals. Works REALLY well.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good morning.  5:25AM here, woke up and couldn't go back to sleep.  Having a cup of hot tea, wrapped in blankets, and searching for a movie.   Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## msmofet

Good day everyone.


Running into some turkey day kinks but I will survive!


----------



## Katie H

Cold here today.  The brass monkey is inside and our witch is wearing her insulated bra.

'Bout 20F and windy, which makes it feel much, um, brisker.  It's sunny though and clear.  Better than the last couple of days.

Up early today to finalize Thanksgiving prep, then lazy for the rest of the day.  This cold weather makes "arthur" more apparent so I tend to take it easier.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Alix

Katie H said:


> Cold here today.  The brass monkey is inside and our witch is wearing her insulated bra.



Hahahahahaha!!!! That's hilarious Katie. We have warmer weather here right now. Its above freezing and the sky is blue. 

I've been up for a while and had plans to make inroads into my ironing pile before getting on the computer. Not happening, so I'm going to play here a bit and then head off and buy a new iron.


----------



## Katie H

Alix said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!! That's hilarious Katie. We have warmer weather here right now. Its above freezing and the sky is blue.



Well, Alix, I was going to say it's colder than a witch's you-know-what, but I thought I'd make it a little more PG.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## Katie H

Gobble, gobble, gobble!

Almost same weather as yesterday, except it's a bit colder.  Good day to stay inside and enjoy the sunshine from this side of the window.

Up, showered, breakfast and, now, to play until it's time to put the Cornish hens in to cook.

We're gonna have a nice, lazy day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning.  It's a cold foggy day, loving it.


----------



## msmofet

Enjoy 

Alice's Restaurant - Original 1967 Recording - YouTube

(How do I get the YouTube player to show and not just the URL)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks MsM...always a good way to start Thanksgiving...


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Enjoy
> 
> Alice's Restaurant - Original 1967 Recording - YouTube
> 
> (How do I get the YouTube player to show and not just the URL)


Thanks for the link.

To embed the video, just paste the URL into the body of post. Don't use the link icon. It's so simple that it took me forever to figure out. 

Alice's Restaurant - Original 1967 Recording - YouTube


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> To embed the video, just paste the URL into the body of post. Don't use the link icon. It's so simple that it took me forever to figure out.
> 
> Alice's Restaurant - Original 1967 Recording - YouTube


 You're welcome.

I did try pasting the share link and the URL in the browser addie. But neither worked.


----------



## msmofet

Good day everyone.


----------



## Alix

Well its a good evening post for me today. Did my short change last night and into this morning. No time to get on the computer or even sit down until just a short time ago. Off to catch up on all the happenings around here...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good morning everyone. Going to go out early this morning and try to get some Christmas shopping done.


----------



## Alix

Morning all! Been a lazy one for me so far. Thinking about doing stuff, but only managing to actually get on the computer and look out the window and shiver!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good evening...finally home.  Had to go out to Costco for a medication run earlier, what a mad house.  I was amazed by all the folks out shopping on a Wednesday.


----------



## Alix

Costco is crazy every day isn't it? Good morning all! I'm staying in today and staying warm. Its a frosty -30 with windchill of -40 so I'm not budging!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Mrs K and I are taking a stay-at-home vacation day. I woke up this morning, checked the outdoor thermometer and saw -9º F (-30 wind chill here, too, Alix), and promptly got back into bed. Not quite as cold as you, but cold enough. Even the dogs wouldn't go out.

Later this morning, I am pressing 350 pounds of pinot noir I've had fermenting in the basement for the last 10 days. 

After that, I'm making a big batch of stew and maybe start some bread dough going. 

Tonight after dinner, we'll probably go out and have a couple drinks with some friends. I'm thinking something warm, like a Tom & Jerry, might be good.

That's my day. Pretty relaxing, huh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Costco is crazy every day isn't it? Good morning all! I'm staying in today and staying warm. Its a frosty -30 with windchill of -40 so I'm not budging!



The wind was blowing hard all night.  Imagine my surprise when I woke up this morning, looked outside and saw a "Welcome to Edmonton" sign out in the yard...


----------



## Somebunny

Good morning!  Just being lazy and having coffee before I finish decorating the tree.  It's really cold here, but the wind has died down, no white caps on the bay today as evidenced by this photo taken from my bedroom window earlier this morning, lots of glorious sunshine!  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Alix

Well did it blow me south or you north? Either way, I have a pot of soup simmering and the Keurig is ready. Come on over for lunch!

Afternoon all! Still frosty here (windchills of -41!) and I'm off to work in an hour. Yuck.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good evening...finally home.  Had to go out to Costco for a medication run earlier, what a mad house.  I was amazed by all the folks out shopping on a Wednesday.



Have you never been shopping the day before a holiday? Try to get near the meat counter on July 3rd.


----------



## Alix

Hidey ho people. Its warmed up here today! Only -15! WHOO! I took today off work as the next 3 days I'm going to be doing my restraint training. Ugh.


----------



## Katie H

Good morning!!  What's good about it?!

We are totally encased in ice and more is forming.  The trees now have limbs touching the ground around them and our clothesline has an amazing sag on all 4 lines.  Sheesh!  The poor birdies are eating from the feeders like they're starved and it's danged cold for our region.

I wanted to get to the big bird feeder in the back but there's at least an inch or more of ice on the ground.  Solid and mirror slick.  I won't go out in that because I don't want to break any part of my body.

More ice is supposed to come tonight.  Yeah!

I want to be on the beach in Belize!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Hidey ho people. Its warmed up here today! Only -15! WHOO! I took today off work as the next 3 days I'm going to be doing my restraint training. Ugh.



We did away with Restraint Training...we don't use them anymore.  Someone in the Gov't decided the elderly have _the right to fall_, even if it does cause broken bones and head injuries.

I had a full day planned, but I really don't want to do anything...so I won't.


----------



## Alix

Our restraint training is to keep US safe. When our kiddos lose their marbles we need to know how to wrap them up non abusively and place them into a lovely little room til they calm down. 

I like your style. I am going out for lunch to celebrate a friend's birthday, then I'm making an amazing dinner, attending my last yoga class of the session and lounging all evening. Somewhere in there we might put up the Christmas tree too. The sushi place is right next to the tree place.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Good morning!!  What's good about it?!
> 
> We are totally encased in ice and more is forming.  The trees now have limbs touching the ground around them and our clothesline has an amazing sag on all 4 lines.  Sheesh!  The poor birdies are eating from the feeders like they're starved and it's danged cold for our region.
> 
> I wanted to get to the big bird feeder in the back but there's at least an inch or more of ice on the ground.  Solid and mirror slick.  I won't go out in that because I don't want to break any part of my body.
> 
> More ice is supposed to come tonight.  Yeah!
> 
> I want to be on the beach in Belize!



You could just rip a hole in the bird food bag and have Glenn toss it out the backdoor.  

I hate sound of branches breaking off.  It happens here with high winds and ice storms...which, thankfully, doesn't happen very often.  Sorry you are icebound, Katie!


----------



## Alix

Holy moly Katie, that sounds awful! Stay safe! You need all YOUR limbs intact. Want to borrow my ice chipper? Its a gooder. You'd be at your feeders lickety split. Do they predict more storms for you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> *Our restraint training is to keep US safe.* When our kiddos lose their marbles we need to know how to wrap them up non abusively and place them into a lovely little room til they calm down.
> 
> I like your style. I am going out for lunch to celebrate a friend's birthday, then I'm making an amazing dinner, attending my last yoga class of the session and lounging all evening. Somewhere in there we might put up the Christmas tree too. The sushi place is right next to the tree place.



I see the need for your type of training and the restraint use.  Our training is to keep ourselves safe, when needed.  Some of these old folks pack quite a punch!  I used to have the cracked teeth to prove it.  <goofy grin>

Your day sounds fun...my plans were just for a trip out to Costco and maybe a movie.  Shrek went back to bed and I don't feel like going by myself.


----------



## Alix

Hahahahaha!!! I get you now. When I read your post initially, I thought you were referring to the leather straps on beds and was confused. I'm off to get that second cup of java now. Yeesh. What kind of training did you guys do? NVCI?


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Katie H said:


> Good morning!!  What's good about it?!  We are totally encased in ice and more is forming.  The trees now have limbs touching the ground around them and our clothesline has an amazing sag on all 4 lines.  Sheesh!  The poor birdies are eating from the feeders like they're starved and it's danged cold for our region.  I wanted to get to the big bird feeder in the back but there's at least an inch or more of ice on the ground.  Solid and mirror slick.  I won't go out in that because I don't want to break any part of my body.  More ice is supposed to come tonight.  Yeah!  I want to be on the beach in Belize!



Oh dear! I'm glad you are both safe and warm, here's hoping things start to warm up soon!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Good Morning! I made Saskatoon berry jam this morning, possibly making cookies of some sort this afternoon, and then Ed (hubby) is taking me out for supper.


----------



## Katie H

Alix said:


> Holy moly Katie, that sounds awful! Stay safe! You need all YOUR limbs intact. Want to borrow my ice chipper? Its a gooder. You'd be at your feeders lickety split.* Do they predict more storms for you?*



Yes, Alix, another storm is supposed to arrive late this afternoon and/or tonight.  If the ice keeps accumulating like it has, power lines will go down and we will have no electricity.

It's looking similar to the ultra-storm in January of 2009, but I hope it weakens.  Don't want to go through that again...not ever the rest of my life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Hahahahaha!!! I get you now. When I read your post initially, I thought you were referring to the leather straps on beds and was confused. I'm off to get that second cup of java now. Yeesh. What kind of training did you guys do? NVCI?



We've learned to avoid being bitten, hit, kicked and how to re-approach.  All without needing a "restraint".  With my patients, we can most often outrun them and watch for warning signs of violence.  

No leather straps, but we used to have chairs that would tilt back so people could not stand on their own, especially those that lack safety awareness and judgement into their deficits.  

We have TABS Alarms now and "they" want to take those away also.  So now we have floor alarms that go off when someone stands on them.  Really they are alarms to let us know someone is already down on the floor.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Good morning!!  What's good about it?!
> 
> We are totally encased in ice and more is forming.  The trees now have limbs touching the ground around them and our clothesline has an amazing sag on all 4 lines.  Sheesh!  The poor birdies are eating from the feeders like they're starved and it's danged cold for our region.
> 
> I wanted to get to the big bird feeder in the back but there's at least an inch or more of ice on the ground.  Solid and mirror slick.  I won't go out in that because I don't want to break any part of my body.
> 
> More ice is supposed to come tonight.  Yeah!
> 
> I want to be on the beach in Belize!



I think throwing the bird seed out back is a good idea - they'll find it. Take care of yourself! Hoping for a thaw soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I went out for brunch today to a fairly new bakery in town. They have really good quiches, sandwiches and salads, as well as a huge array of baked goodies. I asked about buying some sourdough starter and the baker said no problem  So I'm going back tomorrow with a quart canning jar and get some. 

Now I'm sitting in the recliner, listening to the rain, reading the Sunday paper and catching up here.


----------



## taxlady

Oh dear Katie. I sure hope you don't get too much more ice. We were without power (all electric house) for 8 days in the January 1998 ice storm.

It sounds like you need some ice walkers:


----------



## taxlady

I spent two hours with serious diarrhea and stomach pain and one episode of vomiting. I was so tired and just wanted to go back to bed, but couldn't. Today I am feeling fragile and have a pretty bad headache. I'm doing the BRATT diet thing (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BRAT_diet).

I wonder what could have caused it. Stirling hasn't had any symptoms. He is such a sweety. He walked to the health food store in unpleasant weather to buy me bananas and applesauce. Oh my, that organic applesauce is delicious. I'm not eating the toast, I'm substituting crisp rye bread and whole wheat saltines.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh yuck, Taxy!  Not good!

{{{{Taxy}}}}.  Now just don't puke on me.  Feel better soon!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh yuck, Taxy!  Not good!
> 
> {{{{Taxy}}}}.  Now just don't puke on me.  Feel better soon!


Thanks Dawg.

That was all last night, 04h30 - 06h30. No episodes today, but I really don't feel tvery good. Still feeling a bit queasy and have a headache and I don't want to take anything with ASA (aspirin). Acetaminophen and ibuprofen don't work for me.

Ooh, I just remembered I have some of this stuff, similar to Tiger Balm: Eagle Brand Yellow Balm 40g / 1.41 oz - SGBox.com (but my jar is half that size) and I just rubbed some on my temples and it seems to be helping.

The bananas are in a bag with an apple. They are mostly not ripe. Stirling is somewhat colour blind and they all looked like a shade of brown to him.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We did away with Restraint Training...we don't use them anymore.  Someone in the Gov't decided the elderly have _the right to fall_, even if it does cause broken bones and head injuries.
> 
> I had a full day planned, but I really don't want to do anything...so I won't.



PF at Winthrop they have chair pads that if the patient stands up an alarm sounds. Also, the patients at risk of falling have a sticker placed on their back where it can be seen very easily that says FALLING and is shaped like a cartoon explosion balloon. It is bright red. Can't miss it. The system seems to work. They did have one patient die in her chair. Everyone thought she fell asleep. Come lunch time, when they went to wake her up, they made the discovery.


----------



## taxlady

When I worked at a convalescent hospital and nursing home, I don't think anyone had been trained in restraints. They tied patients to their chairs and beds and potty chairs with a special wide piece of fabric. I thought it was awful. I said they should get bean bag chairs and anyone who could get out if it was probably okay to walk around.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> When I worked at a convalescent hospital and nursing home, I don't think anyone had been trained in restraints. They tied patients to their chairs and beds and potty chairs with a special wide piece of fabric. I thought it was awful. I said they should get bean bag chairs and anyone who could get out if it was probably okay to walk around.



They used to tie patients in their chair. in this country. But a major lawsuit was brought about and the practice was ruled illegal and a form of kidnapping.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> They used to tie patients in their chair. in this country. But a major lawsuit was brought about and the practice was ruled illegal and a form of kidnapping.


I don't know if they do it anymore here. This was in the mid '70s.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF at Winthrop they have chair pads that if the patient stands up an alarm sounds. Also, the patients at risk of falling have a sticker placed on their back where it can be seen very easily that says FALLING and is shaped like a cartoon explosion balloon. It is bright red. Can't miss it. The system seems to work. They did have one patient die in her chair. Everyone thought she fell asleep. Come lunch time, when they went to wake her up, they made the discovery.



We have the seat alarms, too...like I said before, you hear the alarm and it means, "I'm on the floor, come pick me up."  They always forget these people are demented, not stupid...they figure out how to get around the alarms.  And they are not always in our line of sight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have the seat alarms, too...like I said before, you hear the alarm and it means, "I'm on the floor, come pick me up."  They always forget these people are demented, not stupid...they figure out how to get around the alarms.  And they are not always in our line of sight.



We have aides assigned to each table in the day room and I have to say, they are right there when they hear the alarm. We have one that sits at the Knitting Club table and we all keep an eye on her. There are five tables, and seven aides. The extra two are for taking a patient to the bathroom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's a nice staffing ratio, ours is 1:14 and our residents go to their rooms, they are not all sitting in one room for the day.  In a facility of 182 beds, it's difficult to keep folks from falling if they are determined to get up and fall.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

No falling down today.  For any reason. No icy steps,  no slippery floors and no getting up from a chair if assistance is needed.  

 Good Morning.  I finally woke up early enough to wish you all a good and cheerful day.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's a nice staffing ratio, ours is 1:14 and our residents go to their rooms, they are not all sitting in one room for the day.  In a facility of 182 beds, it's difficult to keep folks from falling if they are determined to get up and fall.



Winthrop has a very large day room. The residents there get up in the morning, get dressed, have breakfast in the day room. Day trips in good weather are planned. They also have a fenced in patio where they can sit outside in warm weather. They have parties, have sing a-longs, etc. Some of these patients are very frail and are the ones with the alarm pads and stickers. Some are in the very first stages of Alzheimer's. Then there are some advanced Alzheimer patients that stay behind locked doors and do not come into the day room. These are patients that have become violent in the past. They have their own day room where they are free to play the piano, have an aide work on a one/one basis is needed, and are watched closely.

Then there are patients like myself. We live in our own homes, and go to Winthrop at least once a month for our vitals to be checked and any other problems checked. We have a re-evaluation every six months to make sure our mental state has not deteriorated. Every time I am re-evaluated, when they are through, they send a letter to Poo (my medical proxy) and let him know the results. The re-evaluation consists of my meeting with every member of my medical team starting with my doctor for a physical exam, the NP, social worker, head nurse, dietician, physical therapist, a complete blood workup, and a home visit to make sure I am safe in my home. I have available to me if I choose to ask for it, a housekeeper that will come every day if needed, a pick up laundry service that will wash, dry fold and bring back my laundry wrapped in brown paper. Meals on Wheels, carpet cleaning every six months and windows washed once a year. Anything I want or need is mine just for the asking. From extra safety bars to my scooter. I also have a "Help, I have fallen" service. 

They are well staffed. And our care is very comprehensive. I know I bitch about it being invasive a lot, but all in all, I don't have any medical worries. I am very fortunate. I get for $233.00 a months rent, all the heat, hot water and electricity that I choose to use along with building and grounds maintenance .


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Plus you have your family to look out with you too Addie.  That's a blessing.


----------



## msmofet

Good day everyone.

Lousy wintery weather today.


----------



## Alix

Whiskadoodle, feel free to wish us a good afternoon too! Nice to see you. 

Morning msm, PF, Addie. Hope you all have lovely days. I'm off to restrain my coworkers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Whiskadoodle, feel free to wish us a good afternoon too! Nice to see you.
> 
> Morning msm, PF, Addie. Hope you all have lovely days. *I'm off to restrain my coworkers!*



Good morning Alix...your day sounds more fun than mine.  I know a couple co-workers I'd like to restrain!

Slow start for me this morning, got the blood work done and now, I'm back home and reluctant to get started for work.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> Plus you have your family to look out with you too Addie.  That's a blessing.



And they really do. One of them shows up every day to check on me and make sure I am still alive. Just a phone call won't do. They know how I can lie. "I am okay. Thanks for calling." While I lay of the floor waiting for help!


----------



## Alix

Morning all. Just checking in before I run off for my last day of training. Thank the LORD its my last day of training! My goodness my bum is sore! I gotta stop being the practice dummy.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> ...Thank the LORD its my last day of training! My goodness my bum is sore!...




That happens to me too.  Especially when I sit for too long.


----------



## Addie

Good morning to all of you also, I think. I went to my 10 o'clock appointment and as soon as I got back my ride to my next appointment was waiting for me. I was up all night and I am exhausted. I was thinking my second appointment was at 4 p.m. I have to cancel some of these appointments. There are just too many and they are mostly a follow up appointment. Nothing major. I don't know why, but appointments exhaust me. It takes all my energy and just sucks it out of me. Two in one day is just too much. I think I am finally beginning to feel my age. Time to slow down a little.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I missed this morning.  It was a good one, worked for 11 hours.  Trying to get things caught up before my appointment on Friday!


----------



## phinz

Good morning. I shouldn't be awake this early, but mizzphinz is having breakfast with her brothers and it was impossible to stay sleeping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning.  We have a balmy 20°F, the sun has not reached us yet and I'm wondering why I don't have any coffee in front of me.  Off to the races!!


----------



## taxlady

I'm awake and hungry. I had a small container of vanilla yogourt (too sweet) and am trying to decide what else my stomach won't dislike. This is hard before my first coffee and I'm not about to have coffee on an empty stomach, yet.


----------



## Katie H

Chilly willy here today.  When I got up at 7 it was 24F.  And, now, about 2 hours later, it's screamed all the way up to 28F.  Zowie.

At least it's sunny and there's no precip happenin' and none predicted.

The bird feeders are doing a brisk business and it looks as though I'm going to have to put more suet in the suet cages.  I just glanced out the window,and it looks like I'm going to have to fill the feeder out front.  It's totally empty.

Don't have any pressing things to do today, just the holiday open house at Glenn's mom's assisted living facility and that's not until 4 this afternoon.  Mulled cider, hot chocolate, Christmas cookies, hot and cold munchies and a tour of all the Christmas trees, along with a judging form to choose our favorite.  We went last year and enjoyed it.  I think the old folks enjoyed it more because there was activity and plenty of people to talk to.

Other than the visit to Glenn's mom's place, we're stickin' close to home and...inside.


----------



## taxlady

Katie, how did it go with the ice storm?


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Katie, how did it go with the ice storm?




We're still digging out a bit.  It lasted from last Thursday night until Tuesday.  It began with freezing rain and continued for several days.  Everything was coated with ice and kept getting coated.

Many of our trees had limbs touching the ground they were so heavy with ice.  Power lines were stretched to the max and we were prepared to lose power at any time.  However, thankfully, that didn't happen.

Glenn took the 4-wheeler out yesterday to check the acreage for broken trees and downed fences due to trees/limbs.  Fortunately, he didn't discover anything.

We didn't get mail delivery until Tuesday.  No big deal to us, though, as all we ended up with was a dump of holiday catalogues.  Big deal!

Thank God, it wasn't as dire at the one in 2009!

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Alix

phinz said:


> Good morning. I shouldn't be awake this early, but mizzphinz is having breakfast with her brothers and it was impossible to stay sleeping.


PHINZ! Wow! Long time no see! Good to see you. 

Hey all, I missed this morning as I had an early shift today. Hope everyone had a good day. Katie, good to see you're starting to dig out from under.


----------



## phinz

Alix said:


> PHINZ! Wow! Long time no see! Good to see you.


----------



## Alix

Time to revive the "What is this?" picture thread if you're going to be around. You've been missed sir!

Morning all, I've been perusing flyers, making my lists and girding my loins for a run out shopping. Wish me luck!


----------



## LPBeier

Morning all, I have been posting a bit already, but just really woke up thanks to the protein shake TB left for me. He is such a sweetie.


----------



## Addie

Good Morning everyone. I woke up to finding our local newspaper slid under my door. We have a Charter School here in Eastie that wants to build a high school. Right now they are occupying two separate locations for their students in grades 1-8. You can't find a better school anywhere. The kids in this school come out #1 in the State for the MCAS tests each year. You know how kids at the end of the day are yelling and running around when they get out? Not these kids. They are so polite. These kids are a definite asset to this community. They will be building right next to the brand spanking new library we got this year. 

Last year they bought a Catholic school that had been closed and completely renovated it for their middle school kids. It is right around the corner from the building where I live. 

I got a call from Poo already this morning checking up on me. It's a good thing I don't have anything planned that would not be in my best interest. I would never get away with it.

Tonight Doc Martin is on. Spike makes it here every Wednesday, rain or shine to watch it with me. I can't wait until the new season starts. The two of us sit roaring our heads off. We are both in agreement that we need someone like him in our family. 

Today I am going to get all the dry ingredients measured out for the chocolate cake. And I have decided to make it a poke cake with chocolate syrup in the center. I will also have to make the syrup today. I have a couple of tiny funnels that will work perfectly to pour the syrup into the holes. And then there are the holly leaves that need to be made from royal icing. Those are fun to make. And yes, I will take pictures. 

Ta ta for now, I am off to the kitchen to get busy!


----------



## Alix

Morning all. I am having a quiet grump. My remote car starter has been on the fritz for quite some time and just the other day my amazing husband fixed it for me. It worked for 3 days and died again. ARGH! I decided to see if I could get it fixed and they want to charge me $140 for it. Um...a NEW one would be less than that. Phooey. 

heh heh heh...Just realized my grump isn't so quiet after all.


----------



## GotGarlic

Alix said:


> Morning all. I am having a quiet grump. My remote car starter has been on the fritz for quite some time and just the other day my amazing husband fixed it for me. It worked for 3 days and died again. ARGH! I decided to see if I could get it fixed and they want to charge me $140 for it. Um...a NEW one would be less than that. Phooey.
> 
> heh heh heh...Just realized my grump isn't so quiet after all.



Morning! I don't know if this is possible for you, but I lost my electronic car key last spring. When I called the dealership about a replacement, it was over $100, I think. I called a local keymaker, too. A woman there told me they could replace it for $80, but that I could buy it on eBay and program it myself. And it worked! 

It cost $15 for two and came with programming instructions for my vehicle - just pressing buttons on the key and in the car in a certain order - and took just a few minutes.


----------



## Alix

Get out! eBay? I'm off to look! Thanks GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

Alix said:


> Get out! eBay? I'm off to look! Thanks GG!



Sometimes it pays to have a loud grump!


----------



## LPBeier

Good morning everyone!  Yes, I know, it is after 11 am here and much later everywhere else but after a rough night of coughing and kidney pain, I slept in.

But I woke up to bright sunshine and feeling much better.  Who could ask for more!

I am going to do some baking today which is just the "icing on the cake"!


----------



## Alix

Good morning everyone! Its been a long time since I've been up early enough to say good MORNING. I was up super early for a day off. I've already had 2 cups of coffee, tidied the kitchen, got the water distiller running and started the laundry. I'm just waiting for all the folks to be out of the house before I attempt a workout and then I'm off for a coffee date with a friend. I'm sort of hoping I can convince her to go for sushi lunch instead. WOOT!

How's everyone around here lately?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning, Alix!

I'm kinda dopey and sleepy, but not hurting.  Thinking I will be having a low key day.


----------



## LPBeier

Good morning Alix!

I am not usually up this early but I didn't get much sleep and after having some tea while TB had breakfast I was wide awake. Probably won't be for long though!

Have a great day.


----------



## Addie

Good Morning? Just morning will do. I will get back to you on the good part later.


----------



## Alix

Morning! Its overcast and dreary, but warmer than usual out there. I've been snuggled up with my cat watching "My Cat from Hell" on Animal Planet. Gotta say, I've only seen one TRULY nasty cat on that show. The rest of the cats were reacting to the human's treatment of them. 

What's up for everyone today?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning!  Going out to shop for fresh fruit, maybe some deli fried chicken and coleslaw, too.

I may take some time to clear out the critters from the fridgw,


----------



## Alix

I'm scared to ask what critters might be in the fridge.

Morning all. I'm waiting for the garage door repair dudes to show up. They have 25 minutes before I start getting cranky. 

I worked late last night, and then met a couple of friends for coffee afterward. Had some giggles, enjoyed the company and came home just before 200am. Garage door sticks halfway up. Grumble grump, BUT, not unexpected as sometimes the ice buildup inside the door makes it stick. I get out to go help the door up. Hmmmm, strange noise. I scoot under the door, leaving the van running on the driveway, and peer up at the gizmo to see if I can figure out what's wrong. Nope. I hit the button and help the door down since it clearly won't go up. 

About that moment I realize that I am now inside the garage and the door is now down and the side door is frozen shut. Oops. The van is still running on the driveway, with my purse inside. Hmmm, this might be a BIT of a problem. I pull the emergency manual release handle thinking I can manually lift the door and then realize 1) there is no handle on my side of the door and 2) the door is pretty well coated in ice and I can't get a grip on it. Uh oh. 

By now I'm seeing the humour in this situation, but it IS still 200am and I'm punchy I'm so tired. I try yanking the side door with all my might...nope. I finally manage to get the garage door up about 2 inches and get my fingers underneath and haul that sucker open. It moves pretty easily once you get it going...its just getting it GOING that is the issue. Van in garage, door shut manually, Alix snickering quietly up to the back door. Uh oh...I can hear the dog going mental inside. Add one cranky husband to list of boo boos for the night! 

And now, I'm waiting. Maybe I'll nap while I wait.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!!!  Nothing like making an entrance.  

I had a safety lock engage when I would slam the kitchen door hard enough to close.  I would get home @ 7 am and have to wake Shrek up to let me in...he was not happy!  Luckily, duct tape fixed it.

I'm getting ready to go to the store...have to get Shrek moving, too.  Don't want to sit around the house again all day.


----------



## Alix

Yep, quite the welcome home!

I think I am the only person I know who has been locked in their house AND garage now. Sheesh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yup, I've never been locked in a garage.


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, I've never been locked in a garage.





I'd love to hear the locked in the house story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I'd love to hear the locked in the house story.



Apartment in Denver, Colorado.  Deadbolts that were keyed on both sides on the doors.  Shrek had already left for work as it took him 45 minutes by bus to get to work.  Took me 10 minutes walking.  So, he was already gone, beyond reach, by the time I was ready to leave for work.

Couldn't find my keys and the deadbolts were set.  Keys did not exist!  I would have called the apartment manager, but...err...ummmm...I WAS the apartment manager and the keys to unlock my apartment were in the manager's office.  _Memo to self: replace double-keyed deadbolts with levers on the inside._ 

I ended up calling the owner who came, got the manager's keys and let me out.  He was laughing his butt off.  I got replacement keys for everything, including having the locks for the store replaced, too. (I was also the assistant manager of the store where I worked).

Found the keys a week later, under the front edge of the couch.


----------



## taxlady

When I lived in a house with double key deadbolts, we took the advice given by the fire department. ALWAYS leave a key in the door, on the inside, when you are in the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nobody ever told me about that, not even my Dad who was a locksmith...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nobody ever told me about that, not even my Dad who was a locksmith...


If he had been a firefighter he probably would have.

I had an apartment that caught fire. The place was completely gutted. The fire started, according to my nosy Portuguese neighbours, half an hour after I left for work. I've been a little freaked out by residential fires ever since.


----------



## Addie

You folks have such interesting adventures. All mine revolve around the ER. I am jealous! And tired of that dang ER!


----------



## Addie

Goo morning! I was in a deep sleep at four a.m. All of a sudden I woke up and was ravenous. I got up and opened the fridge door and the first thing I saw was a can of black olives. I opened the can and ate the whole thing. Went right back to sleep. 

On Wednesday it was on the news that the FDA was telling doctors to stop prescribing Vicodin is in such strong amounts. They are concerned about the damage to the liver. I notified Winthrop when I went there yesterday that I needed a refill. Winthrop took FDA's word to heart. I understand the lesser strength, but before I was getting a ten day supply. Yesterday I not only got a lesser strength, but a 30 day supply. Yet the directions for taking was the same. Take two tablets three times a day for pain in hip and spine. I will have to call and ask why the increase in the supply. I don't think it was a mistake. The cards are numbered 1 of 6, 2 of 6, etc. And my name is on all six cards. I am totally confused now.


----------



## taxlady

Addy, I think the increase in supply is because the risk of abuse or dependence is less with the lower dose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Addy, I think the increase in supply is because the risk of abuse or dependence is less with the lower dose.



They only reduced the amount of Tylenol (acetaminophen/paracetamol) in the medications, NOT the narcotic component.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They only reduced the amount of Tylenol (acetaminophen/paracetamol) in the medications, NOT the narcotic component.


Really? 

From what I just read, the paracetamol or ibuprofen was to lower the risks and increase the pain reduction per pill, so lower amounts of narcotic could be used. It's banned in many European countries.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addy, I think the increase in supply is because the risk of abuse or dependence is less with the lower dose.



It is not the dependence but the possibility of my selling them, as so many elderly do, that they keep a tight rein on them. I think I have  proven over the past seven years that I can handle them very well and there is no concern that I will be selling them. Even though my supply was for 10 days at a time if taken as prescribed, then I would have been calling in for a refill on day nine. A lot of times I would call in for a refill on day 15 or even later. So they know I am not selling them. Becoming addicted to them is not one of their concerns. Not at my age. Controlling pain is.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Really?
> 
> From what I just read, the paracetamol or ibuprofen was to lower the risks and increase the pain reduction per pill, so lower amounts of narcotic could be used. It's banned in many European countries.



They have known for years that the acetaminophen when combined with alcohol was damaging the liver. Now they know that too high a dose without alcohol is doing the same thing. I have always preferred the aspirin over the Tylenol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Really?
> 
> From what I just read, the paracetamol or ibuprofen was to lower the risks and increase the pain reduction per pill, so lower amounts of narcotic could be used. It's banned in many European countries.



Here is the current information : Acetaminophen Toxicity


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is the current information : Acetaminophen Toxicity


I see. They are lowering the Acetaminophen in Rx drugs because people get it in non-Rx drugs and they could easily get too much.

I refuse to take any drugs with acetaminophen, Rx or not. It doesn't work on me, so I don't want the adverse affects on my liver for no benefit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I couldn't even get one Extra Strength Tylenol in the hospital...all the dilaudid I wanted every four hours, but no tylenol.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I couldn't even get one Extra Strength Tylenol in the hospital...all the dilaudid I wanted every four hours, but no tylenol.


I wish they were more cautious with the acetaminophen here. Every time I go to a clinic for something they try to give me stuff with it and I have to argue with them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tylenol and Ibuprofen work just fine for me, I don't want the narcotics.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> When I lived in a house with double key deadbolts, we took the advice given by the fire department. ALWAYS leave a key in the door, on the inside, when you are in the house.



Which is what I was doing. HOWEVER, the deadbolt was old and when I went to take the garbage out, I turned the key and it just spun uselessly in the door. Then of course it was stuck in there and it was the only key to get out. Me and my 6 month old baby...trapped in the house. 

I called the locksmith.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Which is what I was doing. HOWEVER, the deadbolt was old and when I went to take the garbage out, I turned the key and it just spun uselessly in the door. Then of course it was stuck in there and it was the only key to get out. Me and my 6 month old baby...trapped in the house.
> 
> I called the locksmith.


That's scary.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good morning. Getting lots of snow today, we are supposed to get another 5 inches. So glad the grandson is staying over for the week. I think I will get out some games out to play this afternoon.We've got Sorry, pickup sticks, Connect 4 and Trouble. We will also play some cards, Josh is very good at Poker and 21. I like Crazy 8's and Go Fish.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Good morning. Getting lots of snow today, we are supposed to get another 5 inches. So glad the grandson is staying over for the week. I think I will get out some games out to play this afternoon.We've got Sorry, pickup sticks, Connect 4 and Trouble. We will also play some cards, Josh is very good at Poker and 21. I like Crazy 8's and Go Fish.



Sounds like you have some fun time planned. Can I come over and play with you. I have a brand new Yahtze game not even opened. I can bring it with me. I don't have any one to play with. My kids think I am nuts for wanting to do something different for a change. 

When my kids were small they always, at Christmas each got a boxed game. Trouble was a big favorite. Yahtze was the really big favorite. It taught them math at the basics. As a result both Spike and The Pirate can do math in their head as if they were standing in front of a college level class teaching it. Me, I am a lost cause. Just the simple stuff please. Addition, subtraction, multiply and some division. And give me a pencil and paper please. Otherwise you get just a blank stare.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Sounds like you have some fun time planned. Can I come over and play with you. I have a brand new Yahtze game not even opened. I can bring it with me. I don't have any one to play with. My kids think I am nuts for wanting to do something different for a change.
> 
> When my kids were small they always, at Christmas each got a boxed game. Trouble was a big favorite. Yahtze was the really big favorite. It taught them math at the basics. As a result both Spike and The Pirate can do math in their head as if they were standing in front of a college level class teaching it. Me, I am a lost cause. Just the simple stuff please. Addition, subtraction, multiply and some division. And give me a pencil and paper please. Otherwise you get just a blank stare.



YES, please come on over, I'll make us all some Kool Aid. What is your favorite, Josh and I like the Cherry the best.  
I remember when my kids were little and on Christmas Day my mom and dad would come to our house and everyone would get on the floor around the Christmas tree and play with all the games the kids got. What a wonderful memory.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> YES, please come on over, I'll make us all some Kool Aid. What is your favorite, Josh and I like the Cherry the best.
> I remember when my kids were little and on Christmas Day my mom and dad would come to our house and everyone would get on the floor around the Christmas tree and play with all the games the kids got. What a wonderful memory.



Orange Kool Aid please. I am a citrus kind of gal. Tart but sweet. I can never decide which memories I treasure most. The ones of my childhood with my mother or the ones with my kids when they were small. When I tell my kids about some of my childhood, I have to remind them I lived in a different century then. And so did they.


----------



## Addie

Good Morning! My phone rang at eight this morning. Who is calling me at this hour? It was my nurse in Winthrop. The first thing she said to me was a "Thank You." Last week on Thursday when I went for my vitals, she was trying so hard to get some pills down. I told her the secret that PF had shared with us a while back. About how they teach stroke patients to swallow pills. "It works!" She was so happy. She asked me how I knew about that. I told her a very good nurse who takes care of elderly patients told me about it. So PF, thank you for making me look good.

The second thing she told me made me even happier. Over a month ago when I had to see the NP, we talked about my smoking. Chantix came up again. It has been found that it can cause problems for those with a heart problem. I told her I was ready to quit. I wasn't the last time I was on them. The only reason I kept taking them was because it did slow down my smoking, thus saving me money.

I am definitely ready to quit. And I am willing to take the risk to my heart. So I get my first week this afternoon. And I hope at the end of two weeks to no longer be smoking. Stay tuned. Film at eleven!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Good Morning! My phone rang at eight this morning. Who is calling me at this hour? It was my nurse in Winthrop. The first thing she said to me was a "Thank You." Last week on Thursday when I went for my vitals, she was trying so hard to get some pills down. I told her the secret that PF had shared with us a while back. About how they teach stroke patients to swallow pills. "It works!" She was so happy. She asked me how I knew about that. I told her a very good nurse who takes care of elderly patients told me about it. So PF, thank you for making me look good.
> 
> The second thing she told me made me even happier. Over a month ago when I had to see the NP, we talked about my smoking. Chantix came up again. It has been found that it can cause problems for those with a heart problem. I told her I was ready to quit. I wasn't the last time I was on them. The only reason I kept taking them was because it did slow down my smoking, thus saving me money.
> 
> I am definitely ready to quit. And I am willing to take the risk to my heart. So I get my first week this afternoon. And I hope at the end of two weeks to no longer be smoking. Stay tuned. Film at eleven!




Heh!  I'm good for something!!!  You are welcome!!

Good luck with the Chantix, Addie.  I'm still taking it off and on...especially when the cravings get bad.  I just call the Doc and she calls in another prescription in for me.  I'd rather pay for the Chantix than cigarettes.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heh!  I'm good for something!!!  You are welcome!!
> 
> Good luck with the Chantix, Addie.  I'm still taking it off and on...especially when the cravings get bad.  I just call the Doc and she calls in another prescription in for me.  I'd rather pay for the Chantix than cigarettes.



When I end up in the hospital, I NEVER think of cigarettes. But the minute I am out that door, Spike has one in his hand to give me because he knows I am going to kill him if he doesn't. 

Two times I have been on the Chantix. The last time I was down to two, maybe three a day. I really could have quit at that point. But I didn't want to. Remember my New Years resolution to stop being so stubborn? Well my not quitting was part of that stubbornness. It was because everyone wanted me to quit that I wasn't going to. To hell with all of you. I am not going to quit. And the next time you say something to me, I am going to blow smoke right in your face! 

For the past year I have really been working on the stubborn issue. Now I really want to quit. There are days just on my own, I make a pack last me well over more than two days. Not that I am trying, just that I really don't feel like smoking. 

For me smoking is mostly habit. Coffee? Grab a cigarette. Sitting at the computer? Grab a cigarette. Go to the bathroom? Grab a cigarette.


----------



## Alix

Good morning all. I made it in here before noon! Got a quiet day ahead, just taking my munchkin out for lunch after her exam and a bit of shopping. I'm still feeling a bit weird so I'm just taking it easy today. How's every little thing for the rest of you?


----------



## Addie

I have another appointment this afternoon. I checked with the transportation company to make sure we had our date and time right.

Right now I am wide awake. I am watching some very old Lash LaRue movies. A Saturday matinee special. I remember them well. In B&W!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I have another appointment this afternoon. I checked with the transportation company to make sure we had our date and time right.
> 
> Right now I am wide awake. I am watching some very old Lash LaRue movies. A Saturday matinee special. I remember them well. In B&W!


I love old cowboy movies.

I asked Stirling to download a bunch of Audy Murphy serials. They are public domain now, so it is okay to download them. They are wonderfully hokey.


----------



## Alix

Whew. Been a long time since I checked in here. It's well past morning, but I haven't been online most of the day. Hey everyone. How's it going?


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Whew. Been a long time since I checked in here. It's well past morning, but I haven't been online most of the day. Hey everyone. How's it going?



Good evening. I am presently waiting for some Haddock fish filets to thaw out so I can egg and bread them for tomorrow. I will do the first part tonight, and then just before I sauté the tomorrow, I will egg and bread them again. It gives them a nice thick crust.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great!  We hit Costco and had lunch at a Mexican Restaurant.  Just hanging out and relaxing now.  How are you?


----------



## bethzaring

I just got back from my first ever tango dance class.  I am more of a clogger than a tango dancer, so don't know the future of this adventure.


----------



## Alix

I'm really good! I survived a stupid week at work, and I'm on days off now. I wouldn't mind doing a Costco run myself. Buy anything cool? 

Tango? Woo woo! Hot stuff there bethzaring! Did you do the rose in your teeth and everything? Swishy dress and heels?


----------



## bethzaring

Alix said:


> I'm really good! I survived a stupid week at work, and I'm on days off now. I wouldn't mind doing a Costco run myself. Buy anything cool?
> 
> Tango? Woo woo! Hot stuff there bethzaring! Did you do the rose in your teeth and everything? Swishy dress and heels?



I actually googled tango dance shoes and was a bit put off by the skimpy sandals with the high heels. So, no, I didn't do the heels, and donned a pair of clean jeans, black jeans


----------



## Addie

bethzaring said:


> I just got back from my first ever tango dance class.  I am more of a clogger than a tango dancer, so don't know the future of this adventure.



That sounds like fun. My second husband was a pure hillbilly from W. VA and was over 6 ft. tall. All his height was in his legs and one time he showed me he could clog dance. I was on the floor laughing. I have to admit, he was good at though.


----------



## Alix

bethzaring said:


> I actually googled tango dance shoes and was a bit put off by the skimpy sandals with the high heels. So, no, I didn't do the heels, and donned a pair of clean jeans, black jeans



Ya gotta admit those are sexy shoes. Seriously.


----------



## bethzaring

Addie said:


> That sounds like fun. My second husband was a pure hillbilly from W. VA and was over 6 ft. tall. All his height was in his legs and one time he showed me he could clog dance. I was on the floor laughing. I have to admit, he was good at though.



 I was a nervous wreck.  There were only 4 couples at this class; two quite experienced and ..us.  Can't say it was fun...yet.  It has been a challenge for me to acclimate to this Spanish/Mexican/Native American culture, but I'm loving the experiences.


----------



## bethzaring

Alix said:


> Ya gotta admit those are sexy shoes. Seriously.


 
 Alix, they are very sexy.

 I wonder if I could actually wear them; a question my dance partner has asked a few times


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I'm really good! I survived a stupid week at work, and I'm on days off now. I wouldn't mind doing a Costco run myself. *Buy anything cool*?
> 
> Tango? Woo woo! Hot stuff there bethzaring! Did you do the rose in your teeth and everything? Swishy dress and heels?



Picked up the "Completely Revised Tenth Anniversary Edition" of _How To Cook Everything_ by Mark Bittman.  So far I've only gotten to the dust jacket and end papers, will have to stop watching TV, stop playing here, curl up and read.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> I just got back from my first ever tango dance class.  I am more of a clogger than a tango dancer, so don't know the future of this adventure.



Sounds fun, Beth.  I couldn't wear those shoes, either.  Too many years of wearing shoes that are comfortable and they usually don't make those in a double-wide.


----------



## Alix

A glass or two of wine and you wouldn't even feel your feet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm talking about the evil-stepsister syndrome,  I wouldn't be able to get my feet in the shoes to begin with.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds fun, Beth.  I couldn't wear those shoes, either.  Too many years of wearing shoes that are comfortable and they usually don't make those in a double-wide.



I agree as far as the heels.  I'd have to stand in one spot and not move.  Sorta defeats the purpose of a tango.  Maybe on soft ground I could use the heels as a pivot if I dug them into the soil really well.


----------



## Alix

I have double wide feet too. You'd be amazed at what you can find these days.


----------



## bethzaring

You guys are a hoot!

 At first, I was abstaining when learning the two step.  But now I regularly have one glass of wine while dancing, and it really helps me.  But the dance I have become fond of is salsa. And I really need the wine to execute the salsa.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm talking about the evil-stepsister syndrome,  I wouldn't be able to get my feet in the shoes to begin with.



I hear ya on the width problem. Size 5EEE. The best I can do is 1¼" heel. And that is a shock to my leg. I really become unsteady even in those. I am nervous about the party my daughter is tossing for me next month. I have a brand new pair of heels I have never worn. Fortunately, I can take my scooter downstairs and then find a seat for the whole day and never move. Let the world wait on me for a change.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I have double wide feet too. You'd be amazed at what you can find these days.



You will never talk me into a pair of those shoes, anything higher than a one inch heel and I get nosebleeds.


----------



## Alix

Morning everyone! Got up just in time to see the medal presentation to the Canadian men's hockey team. Pretty proud of them! Actually, I'm pretty proud of all the athletes, it was another amazing Olympics. We finished third overall in the medal standings!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning, Alix!!!

I've been up since 3:30...finally dozed off on the couch at 8 for an hour.


----------



## taxlady

Good morning everyone. I'm sort of awake. I'm on my second coffee and about to have a piece of Swedish visiting cake, that I baked last night, for breakfast.


----------



## Somebunny

bethzaring said:


> Alix, they are very sexy.
> 
> I wonder if I could actually wear them; a question my dance partner has asked a few times




Love those shoes, but if you are worried about the heel height, there are some  low heel dance shoes available.  Not as sexy as those above, but pretty.  If you do not have any foot issues ie arthritis or such....go for it.


----------



## Alix

Hey all, I'm up and about to pour my second cup of coffee. I think its a stay home day today. I have a ton of stuff to do and it is BRUTALLY cold out there again. My daughter sent me a snapchat of her poor frozen face when she walked to the bus. Her eyelashes were frosted, and the fringe of hair poking out of her toque was frosted too. Oh Canada, our home and frozen wasteland!


----------



## Alix

Good morning! Things are quiet here this morning. Most of the housework is done, just a bit of sweeping, and laundry folding to do. I think I might laze about with coffee til its time to go to work. I SHOULD attempt some kind of exercise, but I don't wanna.


----------



## Alix

HA! I finally got here in the morning! Good morning DCers, its a chilly one outside for me today but supposed to warm up. Its my last day off before I start my rotation this week so I'll have to get moving and get all those last minute chores done that I've been ignoring all weekend. What's shaking with you folks?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to head to a sister facility and help them with their Medicare assessments.  Their Coordinators, one is on vacation and the other has a family emergency.  They will both be back tomorrow, but today things need to be done.


----------



## Alix

Busy day. Get the Keurig fired up!


----------



## LPBeier

Good Morning!

I'm off to the pool for my "walk" and some time in the hot tub.  Then I have to get "dinner" ready for lunch and TB's sandwiches as this is his first day back on afternoons.

At 11 one of my two 9 year-olds is coming over while her Mom works.  The other is at her Dad's and they will both be here Wednesday.  I love having them as they play with the animals and entertain themselves.  Also we have been watching movies I wouldn't normally see like Frozen, Monster's University, etc.


----------



## Alix

Sounds like a fun day Laurie. Enjoy! I've done the crappy part of my day (working out - blech!) and now I'm going to dry my hair, go buy a baby gift and have a coffee date. Woot!


----------



## Cheryl J

Good morning, all!  Was up bright and early this morning, before dawn.  Ready for my daughter and SIL to pick me up for a little road trip with family.  We're going to walk around the hills of Lancaster, CA where the poppies and other wildflowers are blooming.  Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day!  Sky is blue, no wind.   

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Addie

Good morning everyone. I was up at 7:30 am. I have to take my meds. I am hesitating because I am back on the Chantix, and I know they are going to make me sick enough that I won't want to smoke. So I am having my last cigarette for the day before I take them. Little steps at a time. 

Two days ago I took my stove apart. Burners only. I did this at night and got very tired. So I left them soaking in the sink with sudsy hot water and ammonia. Fell asleep and the next morning I had an appointment for my six month checkup. Came home exhausted. So the drip pans continued to soak. Early to bed last night. Have to get them finished today. I need to cook for myself. I *will* get around to finish what I started two days ago. Honest, I will! 

Who do I think I am kidding! I am really waiting for The Pirate to show up tonight!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Good morning everyone. I was up at 7:30 am. I have to take my meds. I am hesitating because I am back on the Chantix, and I know they are going to make me sick enough that I won't want to smoke. So I am having my last cigarette for the day before I take them. Little steps at a time.
> 
> Two days ago I took my stove apart. Burners only. I did this at night and got very tired. So I left them soaking in the sink with sudsy hot water and ammonia. Fell asleep and the next morning I had an appointment for my six month checkup. Came home exhausted. So the drip pans continued to soak. Early to bed last night. Have to get them finished today. I need to cook for myself. I *will* get around to finish what I started two days ago. Honest, I will!
> 
> Who do I think I am kidding! I am really waiting for The Pirate to show up tonight!


Good plan.


----------



## LPBeier

Good morning everyone!

It is a gorgeous sunny morning and I finally had a very restful and full night's sleep.  It is amazing what that combination can do!

I am going to go make a fritatta for TB and I for breakfast and go tend to my garden after!

Hope your day has started just as wonderfully!


----------



## Alix

Hello all! Poking my head in after a bit of an absence. I seem to be doing my summer disappearing act now that the weather is nicer. Miss you all a bit, but I'm enjoying my patio lots. Hope all are well here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Alix!!!


----------



## Alix

Hiya! I'm running in and out again. The weather is freaking amazing and I can't stay in the house!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's already too hot outside for me...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just noticed this part of the forum so I thought I'd pop in and say "Good Evenin'".  So glad that last night is over and done with.  We here in NE NC had a battle with Awful Arthur and we won!


----------



## creative

Good morning here from UK!  Guess most of you are still in bed since this site seems mostly US based.  Drizzly rain here but welcome (for the garden) after 3 intensively hot days.

I was planning on going to the monthly food market but, with the rain, it will be cancelled.  It has artisan bread, a cheese stall, hot snacks and some veg.

Today I am visiting my mum in her nursing home.  I used to be her full time carer, in her house, for 2 years up until quite recently.  Her health condition became such that it was no longer manageable.  We did a lot of research and found her the best local care home where the staff are attentive and she is content there.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Good morning everyone. Sitting in the E.R. with my mom. She's having really bad pains in her stomach and back so we're getting it checked out.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good morning everyone. A lot cooler today, it's only 63, with showers expected for the next two days. I am going down to our farmers market to gets some tomatoes, zucchini (for some bars) and radishes. The sweet corn is supposed to be ready on the 11th or 12th. Can't wait.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning...still waiting for the caffiene to kick in.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Morning...still waiting for the caffiene to kick in.


Same here and good morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Same here and good morning.



We are watching, "Tora, Tora, Tora"  I'm focusing on the Japanese phrases, they are talking to fast for me to make sense of it.


----------



## creative

cjmmytunes said:


> Good morning everyone. Sitting in the E.R. with my mom. She's having really bad pains in her stomach and back so we're getting it checked out.


I hope your mother is sorted now and that it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Update - Mom has a U.T.I, she's dehydrated, and some upper abdomen inflammation - maybe an ulcer. She's admitted, has an IV and on pain medication as needed. We're watching a DDD marathon on TV until I need to head home to take care of the "Evil Mojo Jojo" - aka the cat.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## creative

cjmmytunes said:


> Update - Mom has a U.T.I, she's dehydrated, and some upper abdomen inflammation - maybe an ulcer. She's admitted, has an IV and on pain medication as needed. We're watching a DDD marathon on TV until I need to head home to take care of the "Evil Mojo Jojo" - aka the cat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


At least she is now in the right place and being treated.  Hope it's not an ulcer.


----------



## cjmmytunes

You're right, Creative. I hope it's not either. She ate a good breakfast, got washed up and it sitting in a chair watching Sunday Morning on CBS.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CarolPa

cjmmytunes said:


> Update - Mom has a U.T.I, she's dehydrated, and some upper abdomen inflammation - maybe an ulcer. She's admitted, has an IV and on pain medication as needed. We're watching a DDD marathon on TV until I need to head home to take care of the "Evil Mojo Jojo" - aka the cat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Hope your Mom is feeling better soon!  People get dehydrated very easily without actually realizing it, and it can cause more problems that you'd expect.  They say if you wait until you feel thirsty, you're already dehydrated!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Carol, she seems to be feeling better today. She ate a good breakfast, got washed up and is sitting up reading the paper while her antibiotic goes in her iv.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just want to say Good Morning to everyone. Mom called me at 5 this AM - she couldn't remember if I wanted her to call at 5 or 6. So I was at the hospital by 6 am with coffee and some cheerios because they don't open the cafeteria until 6:30 am. Will let everyone know what the Dr says after he comes in.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> You're right, Creative. I hope it's not either. She ate a good breakfast, got washed up and it sitting in a chair watching Sunday Morning on CBS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Sounds like she is on the way to total recovery.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Thank you Addie. She had a good breakfast this AM. Waiting for the Dr to get here now.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Can't believe it's already 78 degrees outside and the sun isn't even up yet.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good morning. Well, here it is Thursday already, (cleaning day). Got up extra early and got the laundry done and hung up on the clothes lines. Not suppose to rain until tonight. My DH does the vacuming and mopping and I do everything else. Sure is nice having help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning.  It's beautiful out now, unfortunately it's going to be a hot one.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Didn't get to come in here this AM but it's 86 here right now and feels 93. Have more storms coming on the way and trying to catch up on laundry.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Good morning, afternoon or whatever the moment calls for. Went to Winthrop and got good news. I do not have pneumonia. I started to get worried last night when the phlegm turned green. I am not one to dwell on my latest aches or pains. My attitude is usually, "yeah, yeah, yeah, leave me alone. Bit deal, so I coughed." But I know what the color green means. And it is usually not good. 

I didn't go for physical therapy though. My muscles are so achy that I doubt I would have lasted 30 seconds trying. 

As soon as I walked in the door, they had a mask waiting for me. I didn't want to spread this dang cold to anyone else. So I asked for them to have one ready for me when I arrived. Good heavens, you face gets so hot wearing one of those paper ones. I couldn't get out of there fast enough so I could take it off. 

I am having a slow day today. I just ache all over, so I am going to rest.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Good morning, afternoon or whatever the moment calls for. Went to Winthrop and got good news. I do not have pneumonia. I started to get worried last night when the phlegm turned green. I am not one to dwell on my latest aches or pains. My attitude is usually, "yeah, yeah, yeah, leave me alone. Bit deal, so I coughed." But I know what the color green means. And it is usually not good.
> 
> I didn't go for physical therapy though. My muscles are so achy that I doubt I would have lasted 30 seconds trying.
> 
> As soon as I walked in the door, they had a mask waiting for me. I didn't want to spread this dang cold to anyone else. So I asked for them to have one ready for me when I arrived. Good heavens, you face gets so hot wearing one of those paper ones. I couldn't get out of there fast enough so I could take it off.
> 
> I am having a slow day today. I just ache all over, so I am going to rest.



Addie I sure hope you get some rest and are feeling better.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Addie I sure hope you get some rest and are feeling better.



I managed to get a half hour nap in. Just enough so I can still get to bed at a reasonable hour tonight.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> I managed to get a half hour nap in. Just enough so I can still get to bed at a reasonable hour tonight.


I feel at a slight disadvantage being a newcomer here, since I don't know the history of your illness and can't work out what it is from recent posts.  Is it diagnosed?


----------



## creative

Good morning to those who are up this time...probably those in UK!

I noticed that sending photos here is often used, to show what you have cooked.  I don't have a mobile phone (which has a camera) so I got a 
compact digital camera yesterday.  Since I try out recipes all the time (or adapt/create dishes from what I have at the time), I hope to be sharing 
some of my dishes with you soon.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> I feel at a slight disadvantage being a newcomer here, since I don't know the history of your illness and can't work out what it is from recent posts.  Is it diagnosed?



My main concern is heart/diabetes. They go hand in hand. But being 75 y.o. it is mostly moaning and groaning about getting old. Just all the arse aches along with creaks of the bones. Getting old is very hard work.

Eight years ago, the doctors wanted to amputate my right leg. I had an ulcer at the bottom and you could see the shin bone along with the innards. I finally found a doctor that was willing to try to save my leg with a skin graft. Problem solved.


----------



## Addie

Good morning, I think, everyone. Last night in Lowell there was a major massive fire. It was a very large apartment building that is just rubble today. Seven people died in the fire, three of them children. They were tossing kids out the windows. Fortunately there were folks to catch them. I am sick to my stomach. I had to turn off the news. It was mostly Cambodian families that lived in the building.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> My main concern is heart/diabetes. They go hand in hand. But being 75 y.o. it is mostly moaning and groaning about getting old. Just all the arse aches along with creaks of the bones. Getting old is very hard work.
> 
> Eight years ago, the doctors wanted to amputate my right leg. I had an ulcer at the bottom and you could see the shin bone along with the innards. I finally found a doctor that was willing to try to save my leg with a skin graft. Problem solved.


Ah...thanks for explaining.  Yes, I am 64 so very familiar with the scenario of the ageing body.  I have high blood pressure but then I am overweight and reluctant to cut back on my food!  (I used to cycle up until an accident that has left me too nervous.  I occasionally do stretch exercises).

Glad you were able to save your leg!  I could tell you horrendous accounts of what happens here in UK (although our NHS is much admired internationally), e.g. my mother would not have had a stroke had she been taken off the controversial Viox drug in time.  This drug had been so linked to causing strokes that the US company had to take it off the market.  I am not a fan of orthodox medicine anyway (unless necessary - have not found a natural alternative to the high blood pressure tablet I have to take).

I find most people tend to moan rather than count their blessings.  I have a positive mindset and prefer to keep the negatives in life balanced by acknowledging the good stuff .... however small.  In fact I started a thread so that we can post what we are grateful for today....

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/today-i-am-grateful-for-90084.html

It was before I realised there was already a similar thread

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/the-thankfulness-club-86193.html


----------



## Addie

The only time you will hear me moan and groan is when I*really* don't feel good. I never get fever sick. I get other things that usually happen due to my own stubbornness or stupidity. After all I know everything and you can't tell me different.  Just ask PF. I finally got her message through my brain. In fact PF, the first thing I did this morning was to take  my paid meds. 

This time I am really sick. This cold is hanging on and won't let go. So yesterday the NP put me on antibiotics and Mucinex to get the phlegm up. I had a slight fever of 99ºF. For me, 97.6 is normal. 

Yes PF, I took them both this morning. And I am feeling much better.


----------



## creative

No problem Addie....my comment about moaning was meant generally, i.e. I said "most people"

Actually, I forgot to mention that, when it comes to pain I have noticed that the more I focus on it the worse it feels - distraction is beneficial.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Good morning everyone. Mom's not feeling too well this morning. Took her probiotic with antibiotics yesterday am and was sick in.her tummy all night at work last night and threw up twice after she got home this am. She's not working tonight and is already in bed. I'm waiting for call from dr.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## creative

cjmmytunes said:


> Good morning everyone. Mom's not feeling too well this morning. Took her probiotic with antibiotics yesterday am and was sick in.her tummy all night at work last night and threw up twice after she got home this am. She's not working tonight and is already in bed. I'm waiting for call from dr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


She seems to be going through a lot. Is she eating anything?


----------



## cjmmytunes

She had some crackers and chicken broth with her antibiotic and that with a piece of cheese when she took her medicines before bed.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> The only time you will hear me moan and groan is when I*really* don't feel good. I never get fever sick. I get other things that usually happen due to my own stubbornness or stupidity. After all I know everything and you can't tell me different.  Just ask PF. I finally got her message through my brain. In fact PF, the first thing I did this morning was to take  my paid meds.
> 
> This time I am really sick. This cold is hanging on and won't let go. So yesterday the NP put me on antibiotics and Mucinex to get the phlegm up. I had a slight fever of 99ºF. For me, 97.6 is normal.
> 
> Yes PF, I took them both this morning. And I am feeling much better.



Good Girl!  Lots of liquids and rest...I mean it.  I'm not above using the rubber mallet to get you some rest.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Girl!  Lots of liquids and rest...I mean it.  I'm not above using the rubber mallet to get you some rest.



I had another small bowl of chicken noodle soup for breakfast. Feeling much better this morning.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie, glad you're feeling better. The doctor took mom off of both the antibiotic and probiotic until she has her blood work done Tuesday. And her boss told her to take off tonight as well as her 2 regular days off so she can get rested and her strength back up. I think yesterday was a combination of the antibiotics being too strong and her not really being ready for work after the UTI. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, glad you're feeling better. The doctor took mom off of both the antibiotic and probiotic until she has her blood work done Tuesday. And her boss told her to take off tonight as well as her 2 regular days off so she can get rested and her strength back up. I think yesterday was a combination of the antibiotics being too strong and her not really being ready for work after the UTI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Ask the doctor for another UA to make sure the UTI is gone, otherwise it's just backed down and ready to go again.  Is her back pain gone and  is her temperature normal?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am off for my morning walk soon...I guess I need to get dressed first...


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ask the doctor for another UA to make sure the UTI is gone, otherwise it's just backed down and ready to go again.  Is her back pain gone and  is her temperature normal?



Back pain not nearly as bad - she also has arthritis. No temp. I'm mainly worried about her not keeping anything down and sleeping so much. She even asked me not to go for my walk a little while ago. I don't know what else to do.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> Back pain not nearly as bad - she also has arthritis. No temp. I'm mainly worried about her not keeping anything down and sleeping so much. She even asked me not to go for my walk a little while ago. I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Let her sleep and make sure she eats, try broth soups and clear liquids.  We just do not bounce back like we used to and it's particularly hard on older folks.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Let her sleep and make sure she eats, try broth soups and clear liquids.  We just do not bounce back like we used to and it's particularly hard on older folks.



You're right PF. I've got some Sprite Zero and some chicken broth ready whenever she wants it. She's tired of water. I made some chicken salad for me and I'm going to get some rice in the AM when I go get our Sunday paper that has coupons in it and make some chicken rice soup for lunch. I just had to remember not to get the red jello because if it goes through her quickly she and I both might panic.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

For older folks, each day they spend in the hospital, it can take them 7 days to recover their strength, that means if she spent 3 days in the hospital, it could take 21 days to get back to her regular self.  I do not know how old your Mom is, but she does need that recovery time.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> For older folks, each day they spend in the hospital, it can take them 7 days to recover their strength, that means if she spent 3 days in the hospital, it could take 21 days to get back to her regular self.  I do not know how old your Mom is, but she does need that recovery time.



Ain't that the truth. Hospitals are not run for the comfort of the patient. They are run for the convenience of the staff and according to doctor's orders. 

When I had my abdominal surgery the doctor came in on day four or five. Ask me how I was doing. I broke down into tears and told him I was exhausted. I begged him to give the order that the next time I was sleeping, let me sleep until I woke up. The next time I woke up, the nurse came in and told me I had been sleeping for 10 hours straight.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Back in ER with mom. Will be admitted. Let u know more when I do. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Back in ER with mom. Will be admitted. Let u know more when I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Sorry to hear this.


----------



## CarolPa

cjmmytunes said:


> Back in ER with mom. Will be admitted. Let u know more when I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




I hope they find out what's wrong and are able to fix her up.  It's terrible when they cannot get a diagnosis.


----------



## creative

cjmmytunes said:


> Back in ER with mom. Will be admitted. Let u know more when I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


How is she bearing up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning!  It's going to be a hot one, so trying to get outside things done now.


----------



## taxlady

We're waiting for Stirling's brother to show up. We are going to see the Fabergé exhibit in town with brother and M-I-L.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good morning, all.  Up and ready bright and early (for me, haha) for a day trip to my daughter and son-in-laws cabin up in Kennedy Meadows.  Fishing, boating, a little hiking, probably some grillin', and just generally getting out of the heat here for a day.  YAY!    See y'all later, have a good day!


----------



## cjmmytunes

I know this is late but update on mom - the UTI is back with a vengeance,  she's dehydrated, and her electrolytes are out of whack. She's going to be in the hospital for a few days so she can get her strength built back up.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> I know this is late but update on mom - the UTI is back with a vengeance,  she's dehydrated, and her electrolytes are out of whack. She's going to be in the hospital for a few days so she can get her strength built back up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Sorry to hear this. Your Mom and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## creative

cjmmytunes said:


> I know this is late but update on mom - the UTI is back with a vengeance,  she's dehydrated, and her electrolytes are out of whack. She's going to be in the hospital for a few days so she can get her strength built back up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Sorry to hear this.  I never knew that a UTI could could lead to this.  How is she bearing up?  Managing to keep her spirits up?


----------



## cjmmytunes

PF and creative - the way the Dr explained it to me, it's all one big yucky cycle. She ate a good breakfast and lunch today and had a good PT session. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## creative

That's something then.  At least she is in the right place.


----------



## cjmmytunes

She ate a really good lunch and supper today, and even ate some of the fruit I brought in, with the nurses OK.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> PF and creative - the way the Dr explained it to me, it's all one big yucky cycle. She ate a good breakfast and lunch today and had a good PT session.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Yes, I see it every day.  Some antibiotics work enough to make you feel better and then the UTI comes back worse, needing a different antibiotic.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sorry I haven't been around lately. Mom and I have been enjoying her week off together. She's getting her strength back and goes to Dr tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Glad to hear the good news. Keep her moving, but not to the point of exhaustion. I am glad she has you there to take care of  her. You are a good and caring son.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Glad to hear the good news. Keep her moving, but not to the point of exhaustion. I am glad she has you there to take care of  her. You are a good and caring son.



Addie, thank you for the compliment, but...... the last time I checked..... I was definitely a female.


----------



## LPBeier

Good morning.  I am sitting in my hospital room looking out a  beautiful day starting.  All I need is a latte which I am not allowed yet and my morning would be complete.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> Good morning.  I am sitting in my hospital room looking out a  beautiful day starting.  All I need is a latte which I am not allowed yet and my morning would be complete.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Aren't you glad for the DC mobile app?  

What is the diagnosis today?  You're in my prayers, Laurie.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, thank you for the compliment, but...... the last time I checked..... I was definitely a female.



Sometimes it is hard to tell by the name chosen.


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> Aren't you glad for the DC mobile app?
> 
> What is the diagnosis today?  You're in my prayers, Laurie.



CJT, I wrote you in the MIA thread - I had an appendectomy yesterday and hope to go home today. Thanks for the prayers. I have felt them from all over.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## StormyNight

Good Morning everyone!

Just had my allotment of coffee for the morning, and today as I posted on the What Are You Doing thread, I am taking our dc to the clinic.  They have some kind throat infection, hope it's not strep!

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Alix

Good morning all. Its another beautiful clear fall morning. Supposed to warm up nicely today. I have to say, that makes it a bit tough to dress for work since I don't come home til after 11pm. What's comfy at midafternoon is definitely too cold for 11! I might have to employ the Canadian uniform today. (Tank top under a sweatshirt, yoga pants or leggings and flip flops) 

My family has given me the very sad faces they use when they've done their locust impression and there is nothing edible left in the house so I'm off to shop this morning before work. I might squeeze in some laundry and a quick floor mop too. Whoo! Living the high life here! What's up for everyone else today?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Work, work and more work.  But, I'm employed and I guess that's what counts.  Trying hard to enjoy my job this week.


----------



## buckytom

umm, was ken too busy on the paper route to go food shopping?

(lol, he's gonna kill me)

or the girls too busy dancing? 

the last dancer i knew made a lot of money every night, but had the daytime free.


yeah, he's probably on his way here, isn't he?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Work, work and more work.  But, I'm employed and I guess that's what counts.  Trying hard to enjoy my job this week.



Sometimes it is just a trial to go out the door. Then there is that one little thing that happens that makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Alix

You're safe BT, Ken missed his flight.  Girls are too busy with school stuff during the day to consider shopping...and they're too old for dance class anymore.  Bugs is now organizing the swing dancing (and don't I know THAT is a straight line for you) and my mini munchkin is only doing something called Acro. All I know about that is you have to sign a waiver to do it. EEK!

I've got another busy day ahead, getting my hair cut in the morning then a little while to enjoy the day before work. Got a meeting before work to organize, bah!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A haircut sounds good...I will have to wait though.  I've squandered away my morning and have to bust buns to get to work.


----------



## buckytom

what a beautiful day it is out today. i'm glad i took last night off.

to do yard work.


----------



## Alix

Yard work...BOO! I just did some unexpected floor washing. (Spilt my tea everywhere dang it!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is tea a good cleaning agent?


----------



## buckytom

why yes, it is!

unless it has sugar in it. but old timey chinese restaurants used to use a little bit of leftover tea from the ubiquitous pot on the table to wipe it down. i guess it's slightly astringent to help it clean.

i'm sure that's not exactly within the health code, though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good morning everyone. Just sitting here waiting for the dryer to do its job. Then its off fo the grocery store to stock up for the weekend. Its suppose to be a beautiful sunny fall day today (in the upper 50's), I sure love this weather.


----------



## Alix

My hardwood looked pretty nice after the tea wash. 

Hey JoAnn, I like this weather too! We were lots warmer today though. about 72 or so. I got to enjoy some patio time after work. AHHHH!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If I wake up while it is still morning tomorrow, I'll poke my head out and see what's up outside.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If I wake up while it is still morning tomorrow, I'll poke my head out and see what's up outside.



Good morning. I am on my second cup of coffee already. I have two activities (no make that three) planned Change my bed, make a big pan of boxed brownies for the parade tomorrow and then do nothing. We have rain scheduled for today, so it is a good day for baking. 

I pitched a fit about when they were going to turn on the heat. Now that we have it, I don't need it. It has been really nice weather everyday. I wish I could join the leaf peepers out there this weekend. Or maybe I don't. I saw the traffic last night of all the cars headed north to NH. I think most of them are still stuck in traffic. Perfect weather up north to go leaf peeping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I slept in and still have not poked my head out.  Going to make a ham and cheese omelet and another cup of coffee.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I slept in and still have not poked my head out.  Going to make a ham and cheese omelet and another cup of coffee.



Then head back to bed. You can have the day off! Even from Shrek!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Then head back to bed. You can have the day off! Even from Shrek!



I don't want a day off from Shrek.  I only whine and complain here, so's I don't whine and complain at him.  He is my life.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't want a day off from Shrek.  I only whine and complain here, so's I don't whine and complain at him.  He is my life.



Then whine away. We are all ears and always here.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good morning everyone on the cool and sunny day. We are waiting for a load of wood that they are going to put on our driveway. It has to be put in a wheelbarrow and taken around to the back of our house so DH can take it into his work shop. I am not helping, the last time I did I really hurt my back and was in terrible pain for about a week. My grand-daughters husband and one of our son-in-laws are coming over to help.


----------



## Alix

Morning JoAnn! It actually just past noon here. I've been busy in the kitchen this morning preparing for Thanksgiving. Pies are done, Pilaf is prepped, veggies are prepped and the turkey will be going in shortly. MMMMM!


----------



## PrincessFiona60




----------



## Alix

Good morning all. Just sitting here with coffee, book and laptop biding my time til the furnace dudes arrive for our yearly maintenance. 

Its supposed to be another lovely fall day. Warm, breezy and clear.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just thought I would stop by and say good morning to everyone. Just taking a load out of the dryer before I am off to Hobby Lobby. I have a 40% off coupon and I am sure I will find something that I absolutely must have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning!  I'm dinking around before I got to work.  Forgot it was Friday and I go in later on Fridays...


----------



## Alix

I'm going in later today too. I spent the last two days in training hell so I'm glad to be back working on the floor today. I've got a few errands to run but I'm enjoying a cup of coffee and the quiet right now.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good morning. I am off to one of our local churches that is having a book sale. I need some mystery books and of course I am always looking for cookbooks. Then I may go to our Farmers Market, they are only going to have it for the next two Saturdays before they close for the year.


----------



## LPBeier

Good morning, all.  JoAnn, that sounds like a lovely day!

I am going to surprise TB with some french toast and bacon for breakfast and then I plan to "childproof" the house.  We will go get one of the kids for a sleepover this afternoon.  We plan to do this every weekend.


----------



## Alix

Whoo! My morning/day was too busy to check in. The kiddos at work are making me earn my pay this week. CRAZY! Good to see everyone is having fun around here. JoAnn, hope you find some fun books, LP - french toast and bacon? MMMMM!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alix said:


> Whoo! My morning/day was too busy to check in. The kiddos at work are making me earn my pay this week. CRAZY! Good to see everyone is having fun around here. JoAnn, hope you find some fun books, LP - french toast and bacon? MMMMM!!!



I got a mystery book and 5 cookbooks. One is called Kids Cooking and the other one is called Clueless in the Kitchen for teens, I will give those to the grandkids and the other 3 are - Taste Of Home HOLIDAY AND CELEBRATIONS COOKBOOKS the  years of 2002,2003 AND 2004. They were only $1 each. They are like brand new, its like they had never been opened.


----------



## Alix

Great finds JoAnn! What mystery book did you get? My cookbooks are all pretty battered and worn looking. You can tell the best recipes by where the pages are all gross and splattered.

I am supposed to be on my days off, but I am attending a conference on DBT today. I'm looking forward to it, but I would rather lounge about on my deck enjoying the last of the fall sunshine and heat. Oh well.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alix said:


> Great finds JoAnn! What mystery book did you get? My cookbooks are all pretty battered and worn looking. You can tell the best recipes by where the pages are all gross and splattered.
> 
> I am supposed to be on my days off, but I am attending a conference on DBT today. I'm looking forward to it, but I would rather lounge about on my deck enjoying the last of the fall sunshine and heat. Oh well.



Good morning, the mystery book is, THE SUSPICIONS OF MR. WHICHER. A shocking murder and undoing  of a Great Victorian Detective, by Kate Summerscale. It says on the back cover that "it is not just a dark, vicious true-crime story, it is the story of the birth of forensic science." It's a fascinating look at Victorian life, death and detection.


----------



## Addie

Good Morning everyone! I was awake and up all night. Fell asleep somewhere around six this morning. Just woke up. 12:22 p.m. Better late than never.

I am going to be jumping in the shower and then I am going to do something I haven't done in years. I have let my hair grow long again. I usually get it cut in a very short pixie cut. Really close to my scalp. Wash and wear. Now it is down to my shoulders. So I found my box of curlers and am going to set it. 

I have had these curlers since the sixties. We'll see how this goes. Gee, I just had a thought. These curlers are older than Poo. And he is 41 y.o.

The tip of my finger has finally healed. It is still a little sensitive. But I can type with it, so it can't be that bad. 

What a way to start the day. There was a huge fire in Lawrence last night. A four alarm. Two young boys couldn't make it out. 

Today they have started to tear down the House of Horrors out in the middle of the state. Neighbor tells shocking story of entering Blackstone house of horrors - Metro - The Boston Globe

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/09/...er-3-infants-bodies-found-in-blackstone-home/

I can't even type a word of the house. You will have to read it for yourself. I am so glad that home is being torn down as well as all the residents of Blackstone. 

Well, off to start my day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rough night, late morning...doing fine now.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rough night, late morning...doing fine now.



One of the benefits of living alone; if you have a rough night, you can get up and do housework or other little ditty. That is if you are retired. 

But I am glad to hear you are doing better now. And tomorrow is you yearly big day. In case I forget, Happy Birthday!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rough night, late morning...doing fine now.



Sums things up for me too.  Then I got woken up by both Monkey and Violet wanting to be fed.  You see I always feed them when TB is making our breakfast (smoothies, mine with protein powder) and he was "trying" to let me sleep in at bit. He should know better than to throw off their schedule. 

My Keurig coffee/tea order should come today.  With free delivery it is cheaper for me to order from back east and we have the full variety where as our stores only carry what they think are the popular ones.


----------



## Alix

Morning all! My first day off this week. I've been at work and educational stuff for 7 days in a row. Whew. I'm ready to hang out at home for a bit. Got a fair bit to catch up on around here. I'm not going to be in a big hurry to get going though. I need me some jammie time with coffee in hand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Debating whether to show up for my Mammogram in jammies and bunny slippers....


----------



## Alix

Its your birthday. You get to do whatever you want.


----------



## Addie

Well, right now my morning didn't start out too well, so good afternoon. Here's hoping for a better tomorrow morning.   But I did get the phone number of my meds delivery guy. Nice feller. Now I won't have to call the pharmacy.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Good morning, everyone!  Happy Monday!

Finally, we are going to relief from the extreme heat and temperatures will be in the 60's all week.  That definitely makes for a Happy Monday.

What are your plans for the week?  I hope to get more work done outside, trimming and keeping up with the leaves that are starting to fall.

The colors are magnificent, love this time of year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning!!!

We are supposed to close on the house today...haven't heard anything, yet.  Better get a shower and get dressed for instant action.

Other than work, I don't have many plans.  Yard work, I suppose.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

How exciting!  It's the best feeling when you sign on that line and know it is now *your *place.


----------



## Addie

Good Morning. Today I get this mop on top of my head cut off down to my scalp. I hate having my hair long. This time it is down to my shoulders. The last time it got that long was in the 90's. It takes a lot to get me excited. But today is one day I will be dancing in the streets. I will  have a short Pixie cut.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning, I'm off to bed!


----------



## GotGarlic

Nighty night, Princess!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

a couple hours later and here I am, back again.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> a couple hours later and here I am, back again.


Did you get enough sleep? Are you on the night shift?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope and yes...Not enough sleep and night shift RULES!!!


----------



## Addie

My first husband would always work the second or third shift. Who wants to get up with the birds? It was how his internal clock worked. But it sure made it difficult raising kids while he was sleeping.


----------



## Addie

I was supposed to get my hair lopped off yesterday. But my hairdresser had her dates screwed up. So now it is next week. She is getting married, they also bought a house, and she holds down two jobs. No wonder she is having trouble keeping her dates straight. But it worked out to the better for me. My daughter and I are going to make a day of it. Get our hair done, and then go out to eat.


----------



## Addie

*Boo! Halloween time is here again!*

Happy Halloween to all.


Ready for all the goblins and witches to ring your doorbell? No one ever comes here. It has a security system for entrance, so we just sit in the window and watch the little kiddies walk by carrying their treasure bag of goodies. 

The morning news has just informed us that Salem is ready for tonight. They do have an official real witch. They also have a witches ball. It is quite a scary night in Salem for anyone who is brave enough to go there.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Happy Halloween to all.
> 
> 
> Ready for all the goblins and witches to ring your doorbell? No one ever comes here. It has a security system for entrance, so we just sit in the window and watch the little kiddies walk by carrying their treasure bag of goodies.
> 
> The morning news has just informed us that Salem is ready for tonight. They do have an official real witch. They also have a witches ball. It is quite a scary night in Salem for anyone who is brave enough to go there.



"HAPPY HALLOWEEN" to you to. It is raining here this morning, I sure hope it clears up for tonights trick or treaters.


----------



## cinisajoy

Good morning all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning, at least it is my morning.


----------



## Caslon

Sweet wishes...that reply is from 2015.


----------



## JustJoel

I didn’t parse this whole thread, but here’s a happy “good morning” to you all from my number one top movie!

https://youtu.be/GB2yiIoEtXw

It’s interesting to note that Reynolds almost didn’t get this role, because Gene Kelly and the producers thought her dance ability was too weak. And to be sure, all the dancing she does is really quite simple with regard to steps and technique!

GOOD MORNING, ALL!


----------



## Caslon

Good morning !   That old Beatles song, "Good Morning!, Good Morning!."


----------



## Alix

Good morning all! Hope everyone is well and safe. 

Finally broke down and bought a new laptop so you might see some more of me now. I just really did not like trying to access the site on a tablet. Too labor intensive for this lazybones. 

I'm sitting here in the quiet listening to the dog snore and waiting for the sun to come up. Got some beans I soaked last night that I'm going to do in the crockpot and I'm trying to decide what else to cook today. Going to prep a bit for the week ahead as we have our accreditation interviews etc this week at work and I won't be very focussed on feeding us well. 

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## taxlady

Hi Alix, nice to see you here. It's been a while. I hope you do come around more now.


----------



## Alix

Feels like home! I'll be around more for sure. Nice to see you tax lady, how's the snow situation there? I hear its unseasonably warm right now.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Feels like home! I'll be around more for sure. Nice to see you tax lady, how's the snow situation there? I hear its unseasonably warm right now.



We had a light snow a couple of weeks ago. It was unseasonably warm, well, not unseasonably warm for Indian Summer. It's getting wintry. It's chilly and we had impressive winds earlier today. Now, it's raining. But, winter is definitely letting us know it will be here soon.


----------



## msmofet

Just got this alert.


----------



## Just Cooking

We had tornado alerts east of us in MO.

Ross


----------



## taxlady

This is the "Good Morning" thread. I was replying to Alix's question.


----------



## bethzaring

Hey Alix!!!!!!!  Good to hear from you!!!!


----------



## Alix

Hey bethzaring! How are you? 

How is everyone this morning? Its clear and cold here today.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Good Morning.  It's been quite sometime since I've been here.  But I'm thrilled to of found this forum once again. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, DG, I haven't been around for a while either. I have had a rough covid year and its good to be back among friends. Everyone have a great morning!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Aloha Kakahiaka!
Nice to see you again Lydia!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Aloha Kakahiaka!
> Nice to see you again Lydia!!!



Thanks, KGirl! I pop up every so often when no one is looking


----------



## Domestic Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Hey, DG, I haven't been around for a while either. I have had a rough covid year and its good to be back among friends. Everyone have a great morning!



LPBeier, what a nice surprise to hear from you.  I was absent for quite sometime due to having a stroke.  I had forgotten about this site, but recently cane across it, and I'm re-learning how this site works.  LPBeier, I'm delighted you sent me this message!  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Kathleen

It is awesome to see more familiar faces!  Nice to see you both!


----------



## Lee Vining

Saw this morning in route to Starbucks


----------



## GotGarlic

Lee Vining said:


> Saw this morning in route to Starbucks


Lol, cute [emoji16]


----------

